# Chaos Space Marine Tactics



## bobgernut (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I made this post just to find and compile some tactics that people use when they use their Chaos Space Marines. So if people would like to just post some of their favorite tactics, formations or even post ur opinion on tactics already suggested by other peple.

Me personly I like to play a very mech heavy army. I don't really have a big selection of models to pick from but I do fit everything except for my Daemon Prince (for obvious reasons).

For deployment depending on wheather I deploy second or first I like to use a refuse flank which is once the enemy has deployed their army, you deploy your force all on one side of your deployment zone, putting something strong and sturdy to hold your flank, I like to use my Land Raider.

I also like to field a lash Prince and use two powerful big blast marker firing tankes or vehicles, something like a Defiler for taking out marines or something like a Vindicator for taking out MEQ's or TEQ's.

Another big thing that I try to do is always is keep the opponent on the back foot, I try to never play defence even if I have secured all of my objectives, I try to have something moving around assaulting or just inflicting heavy cassualties to the opponent. It's always easier to act then react.

Well I think I have put out my fair share of opinions and ideas, I hope that you guys read this and can take something useful from it, I look foward to hearing your guys tactics and hopefully picking up some great ones.

Ciao.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

when i play csm i always take a squad of bezerkers in a rhino, and a squad of regular marines with 2 plasma guns and MoN. i also usually take a vindicator and oblits. the HQ's vary from lords with deamon weapons to deamon princes with lash but i generally take a mix

elites are usually in the form of terminators and i never take any fast attack choices

as for tactics i usually deploy to counter the enemy and i shoot the biggest nastiest thing that'll reach my lines first, and then shoot the next deadliest thing etc. i don't tend to deep strike my termies as i find my oponents tend to either ignore them or just focus on destroying them which can draw fire away from my more important units

cheers

edd


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I have only faced CSM once, but I just assumed that all they do is drive at you with rhinos and then try to charge you. Am I right in thinking that's the general tactic for CSM, or are they more flexible than that? The one time I fought CSM it was 4 squads of berserkers, so maybe that's why it was an all out charge?


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Depends on who we play. If I were playing against your Necrons, I would definitely drive up and charge as you are good at shooting by suck in CC. If I were playing against Nids, I would sit back and form a gun line. However Emperor's Children are more flexable than most.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

That's quite true.

I tend to have berserkers charge forward with a lord while thousand sons protect my objective or slowly advance.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Theres nothing like dropping a squad of Sons 12" from full squad of Space Marines than rapid the hell out of them, then watch the player's face turn pale as you tell him "No, you can't roll an armour save for that." >=)

Oh and Dawn of War setup with a winged Prince is sweeeeet. 18" distance happens to be my charge distance. There goes one squad! 

And Dreads, my God, Dreads! I love those guys. Fielding three of them is always fun. Especially with Kharn. Roll ahead with those guys and they'll tear everything apart. Its great when you roll a 1 with a MM Dread a couple inches from a vehicle. Or a 6 just 13-14" away from a Hammerhead. Both happened to me and GOD I loved it.  Everyone else hates them though, so this is everything but an example you should follow.


----------

